# Cleaning Knitting Machine



## Beth Standing

Some time ago Susieknit put on an informative post about cleaning a knitting machine, well I have decided to do all three next week as I have bought all my machines 2nd hand. On enquiring in Boots for Surgical Spririt it was 1.79 for 200 mls, Superdrug 1.39 and at Poundland £1.00 , So it is worth shopping around. Thank you Sue xBeth


----------



## susieknitter

Hey Beth, I didn't know Poundland had it, I'll be skipping past Boots [privilege card in hand or not] and heading for Poundland. Thank you Beth.


----------



## susieknitter

Just thought of an addition to my original post.
A lady at our knitting club always has three glass jam jars that she soaks her needles in. She puts end needles in two of the jars and centre needles in the third. When she puts the needles back into the machine she puts the original centre needles at each end of the machine bed so that there is even wear on all the needles.


----------



## Osunny

Beth Standing said:


> Some time ago Susieknit put on an informative post about cleaning a knitting machine, well I have decided to do all three next week as I have bought all my machines 2nd hand. On enquiring in Boots for Surgical Spririt it was 1.79 for 200 mls, Superdrug 1.39 and at Poundland £1.00 , So it is worth shopping around. Thank you Sue xBeth


I have been watching this thread and I would like to know exactly what is surgical spirits... Rubbing alcohol, I know or Isopropil Alcohol... but, not surgical spirits...

Years ago, I didn't know how to clean my machines or needles and I would soak my needles in Dawn Dish liquid and water; rinse with clean water and blow dry. Then I would spray with WD-40 and wipe with a clean cloth. If there is a better way... I want to know... Bye the bye... I would soak my carriage in warm water and Dawn dish liquid too... Rinse well and blow dry. Everything is 30 years old and still working.... :roll:


----------



## pumpkinlvr

Osunny I did the same thing! used WD40 when I brought my knitting machine out of suspended animation last year. It worked great ~~ except it DID take me a while to get all the smelly oil off my needles  Had to do a LOT of swatches etc before I trusted it with a good yarn! 

So yes would LOVE to know if there is a better way.


----------



## KateWood

The knitting closet sells KM oil and advises not to use WD40 as it ruins the plastic on the KMs this morning I looked at the ad again and he states it damages the brushes...KM oil has a different viscosity made for your machines.


----------



## Osunny

KateWood said:


> The knitting closet sells KM oil and advises not to use WD40 as it ruins the plastic on the KMs this morning I looked at the ad again and he states it damages the brushes...KM oil has a different viscosity made for your machines.


I have used WD40 for 30 years... Didn't know better. Everything is still fine though.


----------



## hobbyknitter

This is what I have done. I will take a canning jar and put denatured alcohol a little more than half way up. Then add a couple drops of oil, gun oil will work but there is also the Ballistol oil that I had purchased and recommended by Passap, that is nothing more than gun oil. Then putting the needles in the jar with the hooks down, let them soak a bit. I will put the cover on the jar and then also swish it around to help get into the latch area. After a while you take them out, I did put on rubber gloves so that I didn't get the cleaner on me and have to scrub my hands. Lay them out on paper towel. The denatured alcohol will evaporate and what oil that was in there will stay on the needles. You can wipe them down if you want, I just put them back in the machine.
I also was told that WD40 was used for cleaning but that is more of a dispersant or free up gummed lubricant. Then there are some that always use WD40 with no problems at all, and then some will say not to use it. I had to use it on my center button on both Brother machines I had as they will stick after a while and when not pressed in, they will stick. After that I would just keep pressing in the center buttons, top then bottom to make sure that they stayed free. I must have missed what Susieknit had posted and will go look when I get a chance, but wanted to let you know how I cleaned my needles.
Godspeed Berda


----------



## Osunny

hobbyknitter said:


> This is what I have done. I will take a canning jar and put denatured alcohol a little more than half way up. Then add a couple drops of oil, gun oil will work but there is also the Ballistol oil that I had purchased and recommended by Passap, that is nothing more than gun oil. Then putting the needles in the jar with the hooks down, let them soak a bit. I will put the cover on the jar and then also swish it around to help get into the latch area. After a while you take them out, I did put on rubber gloves so that I didn't get the cleaner on me and have to scrub my hands. Lay them out on paper towel. The denatured alcohol will evaporate and what oil that was in there will stay on the needles. You can wipe them down if you want, I just put them back in the machine.
> I also was told that WD40 was used for cleaning but that is more of a dispersant or free up gummed lubricant. Then there are some that always use WD40 with no problems at all, and then some will say not to use it. I had to use it on my center button on both Brother machines I had as they will stick after a while and when not pressed in, they will stick. After that I would just keep pressing in the center buttons, top then bottom to make sure that they stayed free. I must have missed what Susieknit had posted and will go look when I get a chance, but wanted to let you know how I cleaned my needles.
> Godspeed Berda


Thank you Berda; where do you get denatured alcohol? I've asked at my pharmacy and they took me to Isopropil Alcohol... Not the same?


----------



## hobbyknitter

Sorry should have mentioned that. You should be able to get it at Walmart in the home improvement section or a hardware store. Last you may find it at an auto store but they may have a higher price. Gee now are you in the US or in the UK? Anyways any place that has home improvement should have that item. And your right, Isopropil Alcohol is not the same.
Well I just searched the difference between the 2 and the Isopropil Alcohol is for putting on skin, where denatured alcohol is caustic to the skin. Good thing I did wear those gloves then. http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/chem00/chem00102.htm
Now I wonder if the isopropil alcohol will work, maybe try it on a couple spare needles that may be bent or the latches are stuck to see how it does. The main thing was the alcohol evaporates when the needles are taken out of the solution. Then also you can put a drop of the oil on a finger and rub the hook to get the oil in the latch area as well.
Glad to help in any way I can, Berda


----------



## Osunny

I am in the USA... I will check my local WalMart.... Thanks and God bless


----------



## Celt Knitter

Mostly denatured alcohol with a bit of ethanol........but the exact ratio seems variable....it makes you blind and drunk....and if you think people don't drink it, visit your ER on a Saturday night! WD 40 or soap and water are not recommended for knitting or sewing machines. I have a couple of commercial embroidery machines and I sometimes use a silicone spray on those....works for the km's too, but they only go at the speed of my arms! It is also a good idea rotate the needles....outside to center.


Osunny said:


> Beth Standing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some time ago Susieknit put on an informative post about cleaning a knitting machine, well I have decided to do all three next week as I have bought all my machines 2nd hand. On enquiring in Boots for Surgical Spririt it was 1.79 for 200 mls, Superdrug 1.39 and at Poundland £1.00 , So it is worth shopping around. Thank you Sue xBeth
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching this thread and I would like to know exactly what is surgical spirits... Rubbing alcohol, I know or Isopropil Alcohol... but, not surgical spirits...
> 
> Years ago, I didn't know how to clean my machines or needles and I would soak my needles in Dawn Dish liquid and water; rinse with clean water and blow dry. Then I would spray with WD-40 and wipe with a clean cloth. If there is a better way... I want to know... Bye the bye... I would soak my carriage in warm water and Dawn dish liquid too... Rinse well and blow dry. Everything is 30 years old and still working.... :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## hobbyknitter

I surely pray that I keep being blessed so that I can help those that can benefit from my knowledge. Sometimes it may just take me a little longer to help one and quick to help another. If you have one of those larger Walmarts there, I am sure you will find it, and don't need allot of it. I have one canning jar that is marked for the denatured alcohol only so that it won't get used for canning anymore. Besides hubby has it in the garage as well and he uses it for cleaning some of his tools like that also.
Godspeed Berda


----------



## Ingried

If you use Rubbing Alcohol. use the 91% it is usually marketed as
ISOPROPYL ALCOHOL 91% and sitting next to the one that 
has a lesser pecentage (dont know of hand, what percentage).


----------



## Ingried

Some machines are fairly easy to clean. Others (like the Passap) will need an
Engineer However with the proper instructions and perhaps a video it can be done.
Husband and I have deep cleaned all of my machines recently.
Before taking anything apart we made notes and took pictures.
Without that I do not think we could have put it together properly in less than a month.
He is an Engineer and I am his able Apprentice.
It is a good feeling to know that the equipment is in fine shape.


----------



## Osunny

Ingried said:


> Some machines are fairly easy to clean. Others (like the Passap) will need an
> Engineer However with the proper instructions and perhaps a video it can be done.
> Husband and I have deep cleaned all of my machines recently.
> Before taking anything apart we made notes and took pictures.
> Without that I do not think we could have put it together properly in less than a month.
> He is an Engineer and I am his able Apprentice.
> It is a good feeling to know that the equipment is in fine shape.


I know I probably have made a few people wonder about my brain over my soap and water bath for my knit carriage...but I have to confess I have only done it about 4 times over 30 years; I've used only Dawn Dish Washing liquid; and it's a simple carriage with no bells and whistles... It's a Brother KH230... A very simple machine but very loved.... 
:lol:


----------



## hobbyknitter

http://knittsings.com/how-to-deep-clean-a-passap-duomatic/ I found the Passap to be easier to deep clean then the brother electronic machines. I had seen how to take apart the brother KH940 and with the electronics in there, I just didn't try it, left it to the professionals that do that.
Godspeed Berda


----------



## Joy Hoffmann

where can I get denatured alcohol? I live in N.S.W.
Australia. I have a second hand Brother machine. I have never cleaned it and don't know if it was cleaned before I bought it. Joy


----------



## hobbyknitter

Do you have some sort of home impovment store or a hardware store? That would be my first place to check. If you have any department stores that have a home improvement area, that would be the place to check as well.
Hope this helps.
Godspeed Berda


----------



## susieknitter

Surgical Spirit is Ethanol based and is used for cleaning skin. 
Ethanol is a Alcohol based fuel made by fermenting and distilling starch crops such as corn.
Other spirits are Paraffin based and used to clean paint brushes and thin paint.
I would go to your Chemist/Pharmacist.


----------



## jabbaa

I love restoring, cleaning and whitening knitting machines. I can help anyone who needs some guidance. Here is my blog with my whitening technique:

http://tommachineknittingguy.blogspot.com/

Cleaning and greasing is EASY! You can contact me through the blog or here.

Tom
Las Vegas


----------



## susieknitter

Thanks so much for the whitening technique Tom. I, like you, love saving machines that are destined for the tip and restoring them. I stand back and admire the metal parts of the machine after I have cleaned them, but then sigh with despair because I have never found a way to restore the plastic parts. The only problem I now have is, it's winter here, I have got to wait until the summer to get the sun.
Thanks again Sue.


----------



## jabbaa

Sunlight's all you need, temperature is not a factor! Have fun.


----------



## Joy Hoffmann

Hi Berda,
Thank you for your reply. Our chemist had never heard of denatured alcohol so I bought surgical spirit, will that do?
Joy


----------



## susieknitter

Joy, surgical spirits is, in my mind, the best thing that you can use. I never use anything other than that.
Sue.


----------



## Beth Standing

Early on this week I carried out cleaning my machine following Susieknitters instructions,My machine is so much more improved Knowing Susieknitter as a person and knowing the wealth and years of experience she has about knitting machines, I would follow her method everytime. Thanks SusiexBeth


----------



## KateWood

Does anyone agree all this detailed advise on thorough cleaning, maintaince and adjustments in order to keep our equipment in optimal working condition should also be applied to items we sell to others? Would it be right to sell KMs or accessories as in good condition if they are not working properly?


----------



## Osunny

KateWood said:


> Does anyone agree all this detailed advise on thorough cleaning, maintaince and adjustments in order to keep our equipment in optimal working condition should also be applied to items we sell to others? Would it be right to sell KMs or accessories as in good condition if they are not working properly?


I agree with all of that. I have a machine I don't know what to do with. It was supposed to be stored in a extra bedroom and my oldest son thought he was doing me a favor by putting it out in a storage trailer. It is a mess! I'm going to have to get it out after the holidays and tear it down and clean it.... I'm too humiliated to even let anyone see it. And, what really makes me feel bad is that this machine was my very first machine. Ugh!


----------



## KateWood

Osunny, that is literally tragic Maybe your son can help disassemble and clean it, especially if the screws are seized. I hope its only dusty.


----------



## susieknitter

Beth, thank you for your kind comment, but I must stress that I am, in no way, an expert in machine knitting. I have gained my knowledge from reading loads of books and working through lots of different machines, but more importantly through having the privilege of knowing people who are experts.
One person that I know has a university degree in the art of machine knitting, design and technology. She once owned a shop that was amazing, her own design studio and school. I hung on her every word as I admired her greatly for her knowledge.
Her stitch pattern designs were used by many top stores, she has won awards at top fashion shows, including the London fashion show, and has a wedding dress she designed and made on show in New York. Now retired and living in the South of France, I have lost touch with her but I wish that she would join this forum as so many of us could benefit from her knowledge. A lady well worth knowing.
There is so much that you can do on a knitting machine and I still have loads to learn. The things that I am confident about I will comment on, but not because I think I'm an expert, I'm not. Therefore I will still take advice from others, who I consider know what they are talking about.
Sue.


----------



## Osunny

KateWood said:


> Osunny, that is literally tragic Maybe your son can help disassemble and clean it, especially if the screws are seized. I hope its only dusty.


I haven't opened it yet cause it bothers me to look at it. The cover is really cruddy and has some rust on it. I'll face it when the time is right....


----------



## Beth Standing

Osunny, it may be ok inside, just needs a little TLC go on bite the bullet,hope you get on okxBeth


----------

